# Personal bests in competition?



## Faz (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey, who here has achieved their fastest solve (ever) on any puzzle in a competition?

For me, my fastest megaminx single solve was in competition.
My 2/2 multiBLD was a pb at the time 
My 6x6 single was a pb at the time.
My FMC is a pb too.
My 5x5 single and average at NZ09 were both pb's by about 5 seconds 

On the opposite end, my average of 12 at home is faster than my pb single in a competition lol.

EDIT: Disregard the "a" in the poll xD


----------



## D4vd (Nov 2, 2010)

Yup, my 4x4 single and 3x3 OH avg were PB. Mainly because I don't practice them


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Nov 2, 2010)

3x3 OH avg and 4x4 single, at Jakarta Ceria Open.


----------



## D4vd (Nov 2, 2010)

arsenalthecuber said:


> 3x3 OH avg and 4x4 single, at Jakarta Ceria Open.


 
High five


----------



## chris w (Nov 2, 2010)

yea lol OH avg aswell but beat it the day after the comp, think thats it tho


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 2, 2010)

My 4x4 was, but after I took my 4x4 back and sat down, first solve smashed it 
5x5 average was PB at time.
Quite a lot of my averages have been pbs, but consider the fact I only do averages for the weekly comp  (whereas much more single solves)

Edit: LIAR. Faz, at Melbourne Autumn 2009 (unofficial) when I asked, you said your fmc PB was 31 moves, and I remember you'd gotten 32 on a weekly. Lol.


----------



## x-colo-x (Nov 2, 2010)

OH avg and single


----------



## lorki3 (Nov 2, 2010)

OH but I beated it a few days after the competition. And 4x4 average. But I never practise 4x4.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 2, 2010)

Does this include unofficially at a comp/weekly comps?

At Melbourne Winter Open, I got my 5x5 single (3:25) and Sq-1 single (52.40).

I probably have got a few avg PBs for events that I don't usually do avgs in/didn't at the time.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Nov 2, 2010)

at AUS Nats, I got a 5x5 Single PB and 7x7 Single PB
also a megaminx avg Pb= I got 2:36 but at home, I was avging like 2:50-3


----------



## joey (Nov 2, 2010)

The most memorable for me was getting a 1:29 5x5 in competition beating my 1:39 that was also in competition! This was back when I didn't ever do 5x5 at home


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 2, 2010)

OH single is the only one I can think of. Im pretty sure its still my pb aswell.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 2, 2010)

I had plenty. Bunch of OH singles and averages (one of the puzzles that I never practice at home), same with square-1. Also: pyraminx average, but most importantly the clock single and FMC.  



RCTACameron said:


> Does this include unofficially at a comp/weekly comps?


 
No.


----------



## Meep (Nov 2, 2010)

My 5x5 single at VOS08 and Square-1 single at VO09 were PBs lol


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 2, 2010)

A crappy 40.41 OH single at MSO. I had a 6.71 pyraminx single at MWO, that would've been a pb or close.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 2, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> At Melbourne Winter Open, I got my *5x5 single* (3:25) and *Sq-1 single* (52.40).


 


Meep said:


> My *5x5 single* at VOS08 and *Square-1* single at VO09 were PBs lol


 
I sense a pattern.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 2, 2010)

1:15.xx avg 4x4x4
1:09.08 single megaminx..


----------



## Stefan (Nov 2, 2010)

My 5x5 BLD. Never attempted outside competition.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 2, 2010)

Master magic... never done it at home. I don't even own one 

My 10.61 single was a non-lucky PB I guess. It wasn't lucky as in I skipped a step or anything, it was all just incredibly easy.


----------



## CuberN00b (Nov 2, 2010)

ME!!!

34.96 avg @ IC 2010, man that feels so good...


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 2, 2010)

My 5x5x5 results from the last comp.

My pb avg12 is also faster than my comp single.


----------



## Owen (Nov 2, 2010)

4x4 single.


----------



## onionhoney (Nov 2, 2010)

All PBs at 2010 Shanghai Open. (2x2 single+avg, 3x3 single+avg, 4x4 single+avg, OH single+avg, BLD single)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 2, 2010)

3x3x3 single: 8.05
5x5x5 single: A lot of my NRs; 1:33.40 is still my PB since 1.5 years
2x2x2 single: 1.06; since a year
3x3x3 one-handed: 39.96, I think
FMC: 39 (first attempt)
Megaminx single: 1:36.44, which was a PB by 30 seconds, was done with Takao's megaminx (different color scheme), and is my PB since 2 years
Pyraminx single: 5.43? (and maybe 11.02 average, unbeaten for 2 years)
Square-1 single: 16.80
Clock single: 9.93? (maybe not a PB, but I think my second sub-10)
6x6x6 single: 4:22.08 (I don't practice)
7x7x7 single: 6:28.82 (I don't practice)


----------



## MrMoney (Nov 2, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> My pb avg12 is also faster than my comp single.


 
Same


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 2, 2010)

I beat my previous at home 5x5 single PB 4 times at my last comp, LOL. 1 was warming up and 3 were official. The competition average almost beat my at home single. I have no idea how this happened. Now that the comp is over, I can't get anywhere close to these times. They are still PB's. (My reasoning is that my edge pairing was way faster)


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 2, 2010)

OH single. Sune PLL skip.


----------



## whauk (Nov 2, 2010)

i actually once had a 41.xx 4x4 solve but it was really long time ago. usually i couldnt get sub50. but at german nats i somehow had perfect lookahead and BOOM 43.88 NR 
well my only real PB was in clock. 25.xx it was like my 10th solve


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 2, 2010)

whauk said:


> i actually once had a 41.xx 4x4 solve but it was really long time ago. usually i couldnt get sub50. but at german nats i somehow had perfect lookahead and BOOM 43.88 NR


 
I had a similar experience at DC Spring. PB at the time was just a bit lower than 1:05, but I usually couldn't get anything sub 1:10 (averaging 1:20's). Just like you, I had perfect lookahead on one solve, and got a 1:05.81 single (nonlucky ) in that comp. Not PB, but it is the solve that I am happiest about out of all my competition results. I now can get a time around that a lot more frequently, averaging somewhere in the range of 1:05 to 1:10.


----------



## Blake4512 (Nov 2, 2010)

At Ohio Open 2010, I was practicing 4x4 at lunch and I got a 1:56 (my pb at the time). Then on my 4th official solve I got a 1:34.75.

Edit: Also, at DeVry, I got my pb 5x5 single (2:51.08)


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 2, 2010)

OH average, 4x4 average.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 2, 2010)

My first ever official 3x3 solve (German Open 2009) was a PB single ever  The time was 17.84 (my PB at home was 19.89) and only my second sub-20 ever! I also smashed my home PB avg of like 25.xy with a 21.68 avg  Even my 2nd round avg was better than my home PB avg.
My 2x2 7.65 avg at my first comp was my first sub-10 avg I think 
My 5x5 solve at that comp (4:48.56) was also my first sub-5.

More PBs: 
2:03.52 5x5 single and 2:21.82 avg at Essen Open 2009
1:44.73 5x5 avg at German Open 2010
28.84 clock single German Open 2010 (omg furzd sub30 ) and 32.98 avg
19.08 clock single Dutch Open 2010 (omg furzd sub20 )
3:31.22 6x6 single Cologne Open 2010
2/2 15:45 Aachen Open 2010 (first 100% success ever)

My best PB was probably my 1:19.55 5x5 solve at German Nationals 2010 because it beat my old PB by 9 seconds and was a National Record at the time  ps: I've still not gotten any times anywhere near that


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 2, 2010)

My 10/10 3x3x3 multi at the Ohio Open was way faster than anything I've ever done outside competition.
I've gotten personal bests at megaminx, both single and average, several times in competition. I don't know why, but my megaminx times are always WAY faster in competition than they are at home. Maybe it's the lighting? Maybe I just don't try hard enough at home?


----------



## Lorken (Nov 2, 2010)

Competitions scare me.


----------



## Shortey (Nov 2, 2010)

3x3 single x3


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 2, 2010)

5x5 average at UK Masters 09, average was 2:52 with all solves sub 3. Was my first sub 3 average.

EDIT: Are people saying PB's they beat in official solves? Or just in practise? Because my 2:52 5x5 average was official...


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 2, 2010)

- My 25.95 second 3x3x3 one-handed solve at the 2004 US Nationals also was my pb single at the time.
- 4:46.19 is still my pb single 4x4x4 blindfolded solve, which I did at Chattahoochee Spring 2009.


----------



## Erik (Nov 2, 2010)

Currently:
Magic single: 0.88
7x7 single: 3:56  sub-4

Making a list of previous PB's done in competition would be a bit longer but impossible to retrieve 

Edit: oh and for some reason: multi BLD (I never tried more than 2 at home xD)

Edit 2: and FMC I can count the number of non-competition FMC attempts on one hand.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 2, 2010)

You never got an 0.86 magic solve in competition, Erik  I noticed because I remembered being tied with you on that one^^


----------



## Erik (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh weird, then I probably remembered it wrong, w/e  I could swear it was 0.86 though, but hey that's probably my brain trying to convince me I'm MUCH faster than I am ^^


----------



## Escher (Nov 2, 2010)

Jealous of all these PBs 

The only thing I've had that has ever even been slightly close to a PB must be FMC since I think I've attempted 2 outside of comp 

My PB avg 12 is over a second faster than my official single >:-[


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 2, 2010)

5x5 avg 3 times, 5x5 single twice, almost 3 times.
Master Magic single and average from CMU 09
And megaminx mean from Cubetcha was probably PB.


----------



## Jani (Nov 2, 2010)

Meh, I always got PBs in every competition I attend.
Except Indonesian Open, which is my first comp, and I only compete 3x3.
I think that because I don't get nervous on stage.

Jakarta Open 2010:
- Average 4x4
- Average 5x5 (maybe single too, i don't remember)

S'pore Open 2010:
- Average Magic
- 5x5 Single
- 4x4 Average

Indonesia Champ 2010:
- 5x5 Average
- FMC

Asian Champ:
- Pyraminx Single
- Megaminx Average
- 5x5 Single
- 7x7 Average

Jakarta Ceria
- 7x7 Single and Average
- OH average
- WF Single (pll skip, though)

See what I mean?


----------



## tim (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes, i got 5x5 and 7x7 single PBs in competition and of course 24/24 multi bld.

/edit: And 3x3x3 OH - just because i never practice it.

/edit2: I forgot my epic 4x4 single i beat Sébastien with. He left the timer with a 1:06. And i said: "I can beat that easily" to him. I got a 1:05 which was my PB by over 10 seconds at that time. My other four solves at that round were 1:40, 1:21, 1:16 and 1:17.


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 2, 2010)

In general I think it's very easy to set PBs in competition, since there are always puzzle you never or very rarely practise at home. So for me for example my official 6x6x6 times and 7x7x7 single are PB. 
To make it more ridicoulous: My official Master Magic times are PB, since I once learned how to solve and since that time only use these 5 solve to warm up for magic.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 2, 2010)

Sébastien_Auroux said:


> In general I think it's very easy to set PBs in competition, since there are always puzzle you never or very rarely practise at home.


But what about significant PBs for puzzles you practice a lot?

I did a few thousand solves last weekend, and only two (3?) timed sub-10s. The 8.05 is a significant PB, and in addition to a good scramble and a good cube (I bought an F2 at iRubiK) there's something about a good competition environment that can get me to focus very well at times.

But it goes the other way, too, especially if I don't have time to warm up. My competition solves tend to have very many or very few mistakes, and I would really like to know how I can carry the fewer mistakes into home practice.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 2, 2010)

A 62 second 4x4 solve at US Nationals. Directly following that, I practiced 4x4 until I got a sub 60 a few hours later in the hotel room.


----------



## drewsopchak (Nov 2, 2010)

for events i havent practiced a lot in preperation i do good. i had a shameful 1:47.xy for megaminx at nationals mainly because i was nervous...


----------



## RyanO (Nov 2, 2010)

My 1st round 3x3 average of 22.77 at Chicago Open 2010 was a PB by a lot at the time. I didn't beat it for another 3 months or so.


----------



## Dene (Nov 2, 2010)

Only the one for me. My most recent 4x4 single of 47.44s. It even had PLL parity


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 2, 2010)

Dene said:


> Only the one for me. My most recent 4x4 single of 47.44s. It even had PLL parity



What is your square 1 single PB? Just noticed you have an official 11, lucky or not?


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't even get close to PBs in competitions.


----------



## Dene (Nov 2, 2010)

ben1996123 said:


> What is your square 1 single PB? Just noticed you have an official 11, lucky or not?


 
I can't remember the solve, probably luckyish although I don't think I skipped a step.

I don't know my PB for sq1 but for a legit solve probably around 9s.


----------



## Tall5001 (Feb 28, 2011)

I got a 2x2 average PB 3x3 OH single PB Pyraminx single PB 5x5 single PB


----------



## James Ludlow (Feb 28, 2011)

2x2 single
3x3 avg
5x5 single
6x6 single and avg
Pyra avg
Mega single
Magic single.

Not at the same comp.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 1, 2011)

I need to go to a competition, so I can start setting some official solves.


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 1, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I need to go to a competition, so I can start setting some official solves.


 
Yeah, there's a comp in Florida on march 19 in winter park, if that's close to you...


----------



## pappas (Mar 1, 2011)

Never got any pb's at comps. I remember getting a really good 4x4 avg at my first comp though. I fail at comps.


----------



## LarsN (Mar 1, 2011)

I never had a sub30 single for 3x3OH at home. Then I went to Euro2010 and had to go through the qualifier with a best of 2 format. Got a non-lucky 23.68 on the second attempt, winning the round  I was completely shocked.


----------



## rishabh (Mar 1, 2011)

i got a 20.69 while practicing during a comp , dont think that counts ...

i thrashed it later though with a 18.xy


----------



## Lid (Mar 2, 2011)

3 times so far: 4x4 3/5 (1:18.18), 5x5 single (2:14.97) and Master Magic single (2.61 equaled)


----------



## by_Ju (Mar 3, 2011)

My 4x4 single by about 31 seconds, my 4x4 average by about 48 seconds. My 3x3 Blind by about 12 seconds. But i don't practice them ... 

My 3x3 is slower by more of 3 seconds and my OH is slower by more of 4 seconds ...


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 3, 2011)

-5x5 single
-5x5 average
-BLD single


----------

